# Engine Management options?



## n1ghtm0nkey (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm fairly new to the nissan scene. I've been looking around and one thing has really been bothering me...the lack of engine management for the 240SX either with the stock engine and a turbo or the SR20DET swap.

I have been unable to find any kind of engine management that you can fine tune to your car using a wide band or any other sort of tuning equipment. The only things I've seen are the Jim Wolf modified ECU's and the GReddy E-Manage which seems oddly similar to the APEXi AFC.

So basically my questions are: 

Is the GReddy E-Manage basically the same thing as the APEXi AFC?

Do the Jim Wolf ECU's allow you to change the settings on them (for instance your wideband says you're running lean at say 3000 RPM, can you somehow change the fuel setting for 3000 RPM without sending it back to JWT?)

And finally is there any way to chip your ECU without being an ECU and fuel map expert? I found this http://www.z31.com/prom/ but upon downloading and installing the program...I found it to be extemely unstable and very hard to understand (seems like somebody who didn't speak good English wrote it).

So are there any other alternatives I haven't mentioned?


----------



## nismo200sx16 (Aug 25, 2004)

AEM just started making their EMS for the ka and the sr. apexi sells a unit for the sr thats plug and play. the jim wolf unit has to be sent back for changes if you change things on you engine but they can get it really close for the mods you already have.you could also go with some thing like the haltec that will work with any engine.


----------



## n1ghtm0nkey (Jan 24, 2005)

AEM's EMS is extremely expensive isn't it? And you also need to have a person liscensed to adjust it make all the major changes?

I wouldn't mind using something like E-Manage as long as it's safe to use with high boost levels. I know that the AFC adds ignition timing when you add fuel (I think thats what it does) and that quickly makes for a blown engine. If the E-Manage is anything like that then I definately want to avoid it.

Any other opinions?


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

the chipest way of doing that, is to remode the EPROM from the stock ECU, instal a ZIF socket (around 10$), plug in an EPROM emulator (around 80$)

and with software (contact me on yahoo: byrealmircea or MSN [email protected]) and a cheap laptop (100$)

u can change the setings as u wish (u have to stop the engine to modyfi the data on the emulator) the only problem i see is that the stock ECU maps have the max value of 6800rpm, so beyond that value u do not have control

so if u instal new camshaft and u want to rev beyond 6800rpm u will be able to do that but u will not have control over the A/F ratio, timings...

PS: i think i have same software as on the link u gaved, i'm not shure yet, anyway if u want software contact me i may still have goodies


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

and how many of these are compatable with the ka24e i know jimwolf makes 24e's but do the other companies


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

ByReaL said:


> the chipest way of doing that, is to remode the EPROM from the stock ECU, instal a ZIF socket (around 10$), plug in an EPROM emulator (around 80$)
> 
> and with software (contact me on yahoo: byrealmircea or MSN [email protected]) and a cheap laptop (100$)
> 
> ...



There is a guy here in Perth who has developed a real time tuneable ROM daughterboard complete with multiple maps, rotational idle and flat shifting. Its ace. My aim is to hook up my Libretto for some real time data mapping!


----------



## 180slider (Jan 19, 2005)

i was going to get the apexi power fc for my car


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

Joel said:


> There is a guy here in Perth who has developed a real time tuneable ROM daughterboard complete with multiple maps, rotational idle and flat shifting. Its ace. My aim is to hook up my Libretto for some real time data mapping!


ithink this is what u are searching for
http://xoomer.virgilio.it/lorgler/nonst-dt.htm
this guy want 500E (~600$ US)

as soon as i finish the projects that i have already started maybe i'll do something similar for les then 100$


----------

